# I need your help BOY or GIRL



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

So I am getting a standard poodle puppy in a couple of weeks, so i wanted to ask you standard owners if i should pick a male of female.

I want a big ole lover dog who will want to be with the family all the time. We currently have a male labrador retriever who is eight years old. He will get along with everyone, so i am not worried about him with either sex.

Every breeder i have asked has said male standard poodles make the superior family pet, but i really want a girl dog since i have never had one. My labrador however is really independent, so i want a dog that will be with me all the time. We also have two little boys ages 3 and 6.

Can you spoo owners share info or thoughts with me...i have five puppies to choose from, one male and four females. 

I have heard girl standards can be more moody, etc. I am telling you EVERY breeder has told me to get a boy and I can't figure it out!

Thanks!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and btw I plan to have the dog spayed or neutered young.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, I am going to tell you the same. I have always had female dogs and love them but they are a different personality from the the boys. My last two dogs have been males and I find them much more loving than the girls who seem more independent than the boys. not that my girls haven't been great dogs!!!!Draco, my Greyhound I lost recently was a big silly lovable goof , very much more attached to me than I have experienced with my others and my new Standard Poodle puppy shows signs of being the same. I thought about getting a girl....and would have if it had been the right dog but I met Hoolie and it was love at first sight for the both of us  You probably would not be disappointed regardless but from the description of what you want A male sounds like it would be best.Since we have a female greyhound I think it was good to get a male also..I always like having the male /female dynamic instead of two females. Can't wait to hear about your choice and see pictures.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have two boys and a girl... my boys are much more lovey than my girl. (One of the boys - Tate - is the poodle.) 
TQ (girl) is like a cat, almost. She loves to be loved... on her own terms, mainly when she is tired.

Tate and TheGrey are big lovers all the time. Tate constantly wants to be touching me, and TheGrey will randomly come up and rub his head against me. I grew up with both boy and girl dogs, and all of our girls have been very independent. It is a great quality, I think, but in my experience it makes them more aloof. 

I would say, go for a boy. But if you REALLY want a girl? Get a girl. Do what you want, you don't want to question your decision forever!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

If you really want a girl and there are 4 to choose from, I'd go w/ that. I have two boys and love them dearly. I honestly want a girl, b/c like you, I've never had one. Even though I prefer a female, I'd take a male if that was all that's available. The breeder, litter, the individual puppy's personality and even color are much more important to me than gender.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I personally prefer females over males, maybe its something about the red rocket slipping out at the most inopportune moments, the fact that when bathing I have to wash the "boys"...I am not sure, maybe it is a squatter vs a hiker thing I just know that my girls are VERY lovey and I don't think I would want a boy lol.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a girl and a boy, and they are both big lovers. If you really do not have a preference, I would choose by temperament, the one that works best for you. Most breeders like to make sure that the puppy fits the owner.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I have only owned girl dogs. My Dad, brother, mother and uncle all have boys. I still want another girl! LOL

If you are wanting a girl, and there are 4 to choose from, I would say you would not regret your decision either way. Does your breeder do temperament testing? I would just go and spend time with them. If you have your choice, that is great. You'll know. Pick the one you fall in love with, that falls in love with you, whether it is the boy or a girl.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I had 2 male and 1 female, and I would always pick a male over a female. 
"I want a big ole lover dog who will want to be with the family all the time.", That speaks male to me. My female is a good dog, acceptes attention, asks for attention at times, but she is more cat-like and is not a constant lover girl. She gets her bit of attention then moves away to her own space. My boys however were/are EVERYONES dog, and they cannot get enough love! : )
When I was reasearching my first standard, I called _tons_ of breeders, just to learn about standards way before I was ready to get one. I too asked about male verses females. Every -single- one said, well, females can be nice too for sure, but If I could, I'd have all males in my house, they are just more lovey, less moody than the females. 
Being your asking questions on this, and considering your famly dynamics in how you want to enjoy a dog in your life, I'm sure you'll make the right decision no matter it be a male or female. Excited for you to get your new 4 footed family member!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it really depends on the individual dog! I have a male who is an absolute lover, and my female puppy Millie is an equal snuggly, lover dog!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 8 girls ranging from 2 1/2 to 13. I cannot say enough how great they are. Each has a different personality, but the only time any of them could be called aloof if with strangers, and only a few are. They aren't actually aloof, but thinkers, and consider the person carefully before they make a commitment. Everywhere I go I have numerous moving rugs that show up from room to room. If I get in the car I have to choose the lucky girl that gets to go at the time. If I go outside, I always have one or two with me.
I think the key is to pick the pup you like, then look under the hood to check for the sex.
Carole


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Up until about a year ago I had only owned male dogs because I was worried that females would not be as affectionate. Let me say that I now have 2 females and they are just as affectionate as my most affectionate males have ever been. I really think it depends on the dog, so I would go with whatever puppy that you get the right feeling from, and not pay attention to gender. 
Good luck and I can't wait to see pics of your new baby


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It is completely dependent on the individual dog. What do you want from a Poodle? I would encourage you to do some temperament testing yourself on the puppies. Also, your breeder should be able to give you specific feedback on each dog. (If she can't, that should be a huge red flag.)

I personally like to see a puppy who will retrieve to hand by 7-8 weeks. This shows me a willingness to work for and with people. I like to see a puppy who is more interested in being with me than wondering off and exploring. I like a puppy who is steady of nerves and who is not easily startled by noise. I take puppies onto a hard surface away from their littermates, drop a pan lid, and watch their response. I want to see them startle and then quickly recover and explore the source of the noise. I like a puppy who will make eye contact with me especially when I cradle it on its back.

Now this is me. The above puppy might be too much for a typical home. A typical dog owner might be happier with that mushy, slug of a puppy who is happiest just sitting in a lap all the time.

Again, I will ask.... what do YOU want out of a dog?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with cbrand, if you're just going in to pick a puppy, base purely off of the temperment of each. Get them each alone and see which temperment you like best.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok... keep the opinions coming! I like hearing all the different sides and opinions.

I think I will do what most are suggesting... I have met the puppies twice...once at 4 weeks, and once at 6 weeks. I have found it to be a difficult task because they are all together and they kinda all seem the same... I will have to make a point to spend some time with each. Just base it on the temperament rather than sex.

From what I understand about poodles, I'll probably be happy with whatever. My male lab is SOOO independent...he only wants us for food and walks! He just goes upstairs and sleeps most of the time.... Everyone says poodles are people dogs (well labs are supposed to be too).

Mainly I only want a girl because I am the only women in the house... I know that seems silly...but with a husband, two boys, and a boy dog I want something with a girly name and a pink collar!  Seeing as how there is only one boy to pick, I might be better off picking out of the four girls anyway... Although the boy is a big little fatty and I doooooo love that!!!!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and I did have my eye on one girl in particular...she is the smallest. She was the one who figured out how to get out of the whelping box first...so I figured she's a miss smarty pants...which i like... any thoughts on that?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with other replies.... get the pup that is most what you are looking for, whether it be male or female. The sex is not as important as the personality and attitude that you would enjoy living with.

I know I have read that some people say that males are more affectionate than females, but I have not found that to be so with mine. I have had both male and female dogs over the many years of my life and have found independent and affectionate in both sexes. In my Standard Poodles I have now... I have two girls and one boy.... my girls are VERY affectionate and very much love to make sure when we are out hiking, that they always come back to check on me. They love to lay next to me in the house and get into my lap whenever they are allowed to. My boy is very affectionate also, but is more independent outside on hikes. The most "mushy" of all of mine is my girl Chantel, she is a total mush and will mush on anyone that allows her to be loved up!!!!

So, in my opinion, watch the litter, watch how they act/react and choose that way. 

Sounds like the little girl definitely has your eye! I hope you find your best friend out of the litter!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Littleknitwit said:


> Ok... keep the opinions coming! I like hearing all the different sides and opinions.
> 
> I think I will do what most are suggesting... I have met the puppies twice...once at 4 weeks, and once at 6 weeks. I have found it to be a difficult task because they are all together and they kinda all seem the same... I will have to make a point to spend some time with each. Just base it on the temperament rather than sex.
> 
> ...


Haha.. I love the girly collars and names too!!! I miss that with the boys  Sounds like you are ready for a girl !!! I dont think it sounds silly at all...


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I know that everyone says that the girls love you and the boys are inlove with you, but the truth of the matter is, that it all depends on the dog. I say that if it's a girl you want, it's a girl you should have. There are four girls in the litter, so one should match your needs. Best of luck to you in your decision.

Julia


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I currently have a boy and a girl from the same breeder. Beau, my boy, is always at my side. He couldn't be more affectionate. Belle, my little female, is much more independent. She'll follow me, if she choses to do so. She wants a place on my lap, when she's good and ready, and she'll try to run her brother off. I love them both very much. I think the females are genetically programed to protect and look after possible puppies, so there is a need for them to be very independent. That said, every dog is different. Good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I happen to love my boys ( I have 4 boys and 3 girls) but if I were the only woman I might want a girly girl dog. They make the cutest elastic waist tu-tu's, nail polish with decal stickers, ear feathers and sequin elastic neck bands.....let alone the 6 row diamond collars and leash sets. If I were in the market for another female, I would want an ice white toy poodle and I would gussy her up head to toe! Have fun with your girl but make her attend charm school...I mean obedience classes!


----------

